# Looking for knitting or crocheting group in Appleton, WI



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of a knitting group or crochet group that meets anywhere in Appleton or close by in the Fox Valley?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> Does anyone know of a knitting group or crochet group that meets anywhere in Appleton or close by in the Fox Valley?


Did you inquire at the local library? There are groups that meet at the Brown County libraries. Also, you could ask Phyllis at Iris' Yarn shop. She is really helpful and might know of some groups. Everyone is welcome in at the libraries in Green Bay if that isn't too far for you.


----------



## Peggy G (Dec 15, 2012)

Be sure to check out the Ravelry website. www.ravelry.com You will need to sing up to join but it's FREE. They don't send out junk mail, etc. You should be able to find a group in your area by doing a search. Good luck!


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

I live in ashwaubenon wi and started up a group that meets
at the Hardee's restaurant on Oneida St by Joann's we meet
the first and third Tues. from 10:00-2:00. no cost but we do buy a drink and or something to eat. we will meet all summer to. I will be there this mon but I do have to leave
by 12:15 I have a lunch date we are middle to old age
love for you to come if not to far for you it's so nice to meet new people all are very friendly and willing to share 
lynn


----------



## Redfordm (Feb 3, 2013)

Wish you were a bit closer. I am near Valders -Manitowoc Co.


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

well maybe you want to come to the big city sometime. my sister comes in from fish creek on occasion. make a day of it.


----------

